

Twitter Wouldn’t Sell For $1 Billion, Says Source - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/03/twitter-wouldnt-sell-for-1-billion-says-source/

======
vaksel
yeah right, twitter is nowhere close to being worth a billion bucks. A few
hundred mil...maybe....and even that is generous

~~~
trapper
While I tend to agree lately twitter has been amazing. If anyone has a chance
to capitalize on a userbase it's them.

